# Police pension



## mariomike (3 Dec 2011)

Saw this in the MP forum today:
"Ok hoping not to spin this out of control but MP's and MPO's are nothing fancier than any other police force, well better uniforms and pensions."

Didn't want to spin the thread any more out of control either, so I replied here. 

_Not to say one plan is better than the other_, but I believe municipal police ( in Ontario ) _also_ have very decent pensions:
2.33% accrual rate
Best three years earnings formula.
80 Factor  ( age + service )
http://www.omers.com/pdf/Supplemental_Plan_handbook.pdf


----------

